

 New visual form ui builder for jQuery developers - codeCanvas

Just a quick note about a new project that may help a lot of jQuery developers.<p>The site is located at www.codeCanvas.org and it offers a rapid visual jQuery form/ui designer.  It's free to all and I am hoping to build a large community of tool authors.<p>Our press release can be seen here:<p>http://www.mmdnewswire.com/free-visual-jquery-and-html-designer-launch-90290.html<p>Hope this helps!!<p>Best,<p>Jason Burgess
codeCanvas.org
======
gotrythis
This is fantastic looking and I'm absolutely going to try it to make a UI.

Does it work with Twitter bootstrap if we're using it as our base?

And thanks for making this free!

